# Dec 28, 2022 AEW Dynamite New Year's Smash Discussion Thread: Bryan/Ethan, Joe/Wardlow, Elite/DT



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605758695576637442

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605772508967235585


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New Year's SMASH sounds kind of sexual. 🥵🥵🥵


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

God I hated this show.

The booking was predictable.

How many times is that guy gonna lose? It was so obvious.

She can't wrestle.

He can't cut a promo, why did they give him a mic?

I'm so done with AEW.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

I might be in the minority here but I really want Joe to choke Wardlow out. Making Joe look like a badass and then Wardlow will have sympathy and you could go in another direction. 

Tony Khan is booking though so 5 powerbombs and Wardlow wins the tnt belt again.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Really looking forward to Wardlow vs. Joe. 2 guys that actually look the part going at it.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Page vs Danielson sounds fun.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

card looks good. Really looking forward to Joe vs Wardlow. Every time Wardlow is in there with another big dude, it never fails to be awesome!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> New Year's SMASH sounds kind of sexual. 🥵🥵🥵


Can‘t wait for Umaga vs Batista for the tnt title 🤣


----------



## boydrew (22 d ago)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Last night on Rampage they added:

Moxley & Claudio vs. Top Flight (Top Flight eliminated both Mox and Claudio to win the trios royal)
Ruby & Willow vs. TayJay

It's a shame Rampage is being taped after Dynamite because if it was just Dynamite, they could've had the Elite/DT falls count anywhere match headline and have them literally destroy the set ahead of the new one debuting on Jan 4th.

Maybe they can book a street fight to headline Rampage and do the same?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

New Year's Smash 🥵


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Looking forward to the set being destroyed in a chaotic brawl.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I really like Ethan Page and normally I'd be pulling for him to win, but I'll always pull for Danielson Über alles


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607399268951662592
Looks from the graphic that Joe and Wardlow will be main eventing.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I couldn't remember most of these matches, but despite the lack of sizzle, AEW always puts out a good steak


Falls count anywhere match in the main event
Last time we'll see the set

Hmm!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

MJF is scheduled to be at this week’s AEW Dynamite according to Fightful


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The card actually doesn't look too promising. Wardlow vs. Joe and Danielson vs. Page are good, but I could care less about these trios wankfests. Top Flight is as generic and boring as it gets, and instead of following up with the top women on the roster after one of the best women's matches in the company's history, they're giving us these four girls who are cold as ice competing against each other.

Gonna need to see MJF and Hayter to be interested in watching this one end to end.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Joe vs Wardlow ... it's hard to picture Wardlow's losing, as he might be the most protected wrestler on the whole roster (last time he got pinned was against MJF many months ago? and he hasn't had a clean loss in multiple years). So Wardlow will probably beat Joe

But I'm not so sure about having Wardlow as TNT champ again. I really think they should have had Hobbs take the belt at the last PPV in the triple threat, and then Wardlow could begin to transition to being a wrestler beyond the TNT title


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Just had a thought. Have the women ever started Dynamite? I know 95% of their matches are booked in either Q5/Q6 because Tony has only three card formats that he redoes every week, and they've main evented a few times, but I can't remember seeing an episode where they were even in the first hour.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mister Sinister said:


> Just had a thought. Have the women ever started Dynamite? I know 95% of their matches are booked in either Q5/Q6, and they've main evented a few times, but I can't remember seeing an episode where they were even in the first hour.


Nope, never


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Britt had a match in the first hour once or twice


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Geeee said:


> I think Britt had a match in the first hour once or twice


Yeah I think it was on Rampage


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I expect Wardlow to win as they've kept Joe unbeaten for over half a year in preparation for something, but Joe's 'King of Television' shtick with the two TV titles has been more entertaining than Wardlow's post-MJF stuff, and his match with Darby was better than the best from Wardlow's first TNT reign (vs. Cage). So there's a case for Joe to keep going, just like there is a case for Wardlow to win (younger, more years left in the tank, an AEW project).

Top Flight vs. Mox/Claudio follows up on last week's Dynamite and the trios battle royal on Rampage. The last five minutes of that battle royal were good because Top Flight looked outmatched, but Hangman brawling with Mox led to him getting eliminated, then Claudio looked like a monster against both Top Flight members but eventually got eliminated. Top Flight also beat The Kingdom at Final Battle so TK seems to want to level them up going into 2023, along with HOOK and the Gunns. Still expect BCC to win here though.

Danielson vs. Ethan Page should be good. Ethan is in that unfashionable role where he gets built up but tends to lose come crunch time. Somewhat Ziggler-esque and some kind of title reign (TNT, All-Atlatic, Tag or Trios) would be a just reward at some point. MJF's involvement on the show will probably be before, during or after this match.

The women's match doesn't get a whole lot of interest from me and will likely be mid compared to last week's banger. I would love a surprise, maybe a crazy bloodbath akin to that TayJay vs. Bunny/Penelope match on Rampage in late '21. But a meh 9:30 match is moree likely.

The falls count anywhere trios match will be more balls out fun and I'd expect something to up the ante, like the Bucks jumping off the tunnels like in their match against Butcher & Blade in 2020. The set won't be getting torn down though because they have to tape Rampage straight after. Rumour has it TK is planning something big for Rampage this week so it could be a match on there that gets the honours. Main drawback of this match is the seeming predictability of it going 3-3 heading into The Forum show. Then again, there is always that tiny chance of them throwing a curveball, having DT win, then doing something at The Forum like Kenny vs. PAC and having Ibushi show up.

BTW, AEW has officially announced Jericho vs. Starks for the January 4th Dynamite.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607941331070124032


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Can‘t wait for Umaga vs Batista for the tnt title 🤣


Love your avi.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

redban said:


> Joe vs Wardlow ... it's hard to picture Wardlow's losing, as he might be the most protected wrestler on the whole roster (last time he got pinned was against MJF many months ago? and he hasn't had a clean loss in multiple years). So Wardlow will probably beat Joe
> 
> But I'm not so sure about having Wardlow as TNT champ again. I really think they should have had Hobbs take the belt at the last PPV in the triple threat, and then Wardlow could begin to transition to being a wrestler beyond the TNT title


I wonder if we don't see Hobbs make an appearance during or after their match. They have been airing The Book of Hobbs videos as of late so obviously he is earmarked for an upcoming fued or match.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Nope, never


Forum in LA would be a good night to do so IF and that's a big IF, Mercedes is the mystery partner. 

Start the show off super hot and become the number one trend on social media right off the bat.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I expect Wardlow to win as they've kept Joe unbeaten for over half a year in preparation for something, but Joe's 'King of Television' shtick with the two TV titles has been more entertaining than Wardlow's post-MJF stuff, and his match with Darby was better than the best from Wardlow's first TNT reign (vs. Cage). So there's a case for Joe to keep going, just like there is a case for Wardlow to win (younger, more years left in the tank, an AEW project).
> 
> Top Flight vs. Mox/Claudio follows up on last week's Dynamite and the trios battle royal on Rampage. The last five minutes of that battle royal were good because Top Flight looked outmatched, but Hangman brawling with Mox led to him getting eliminated, then Claudio looked like a monster against both Top Flight members but eventually got eliminated. Top Flight also beat The Kingdom at Final Battle so TK seems to want to level them up going into 2023, along with HOOK and the Gunns. Still expect BCC to win here though.
> 
> ...


About time they met again


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

3venflow said:


> I expect Wardlow to win *as they've kept Joe unbeaten for over half a year in preparation for something*, .


Adam Cole actually got a clean victory over Joe in the Owen Hart Tournament this year


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

From Fightful. SPOILER ALERT


Spoiler



“Told pieces of confetti have fallen at the Dynamite tapings. However, this has happened before for absolutely no reason. Though we have heard some heavy internal discussion that Wardlow is winning the AEW TNT Championship back tonight. Please be cognizant of those who wish to avoid spoilers."


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

redban said:


> Adam Cole actually got a clean victory over Joe in the Owen Hart Tournament this year


Over half a year ago (May), like I said. That was a write-off for Joe who went to do some movie work for a couple of months.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> From Fightful. SPOILER ALERT
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


it’s not live?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ready for tonight boys!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

@LifeInCattleClass love your signature.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

rich110991 said:


> it’s not live?


It's live


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> It's live


Thanks


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> View attachment 145830


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alrighty, last week's show was solid and good. Let's see how today goes!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Light the fuse bring the boom for the last time?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ready to watch me some Dynamite.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

who gets to destroy the set?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Crowd sounds great tonight.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Come on, Khan. Show them the money!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Ethan Page about to send a message.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The next Heavyweight champion is here!!!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Bryan makes bald jokes against Stokely. Yet puts himself in stable with Claudio and Moxley


----------



## Stew Griffin The 3rd (1 mo ago)

LOL MJF


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


If Hook shows up


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

MJF should have said he found the 3rd Bella sister


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF trying to Rick Ross this match


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> MJF should have said he found the 3rd Bella sister


----------



## Stew Griffin The 3rd (1 mo ago)

Let's Go D-Bry. I don't see much in Ethan Page.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love Ethan Page but Danielson more than him. Should be a good match.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Daniel Bryan vs Austin Theory 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> who gets to destroy the set?


They cant, they need to tape Rampage LMFAO


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Stokley is gold, the hat! hahaha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Stokley is gold, the hat! hahaha


I get it, the bald joke got him


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Ethan Page looking kind of tubby these days


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Almost thought they were chanting Daniel Bryan but its lets go Bryan lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> I get it, the bald joke got him


Yep and that's why he looked angry lmao classic


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

"Damaged Bryan" lmaoooo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The camera man is in a black full headed mask. Looks shady


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

lol at Tony Schiavone....

DB knocks the hat off Stokley's head and Tony says, 

"Ah I can't see the ring"


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Almost thought they were chanting Daniel Bryan but its lets go Bryan lol


Maybe they were


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Haiti Kid was a better wrestler than manager.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> The camera man is in a black full headed mask. Looks shady


It's Ace Steel waiting on the Elite haha


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> The camera man is in a black full headed mask. Looks shady


Thats what I thought too, maybe its Big Bill lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

any chance Ethan Page can win via Stokely / Firm’s interference? The next PPV is ways away. They can do a triple threat between Page / MJF / Bryan in the short term , before Bryan vs MJF at the PPV


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Stew Griffin The 3rd (1 mo ago)

Whoanma said:


> Come on, Khan. Show them the money!


I'm surprised TK hasn't shelled out the money for that song with all the other ones he has.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Are those blue laser lights new?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MJF’s chick looks just like Shotzi Blackheart


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MadamNikah said:


> I'm surprised TK hasn't shelled out the money for that song with all the other ones he has.


from what I understand Europe hates this song, so they set the licensing fee unreasonably high


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Is that Shotzi Blackheart?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Also in Colorado


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608269337416323072


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

MJF aint you married. What is you doing


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prosper said:


> MJF’s chick looks just like Shotzi Blackheart


Yep!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Timeless battle. ALL EGO vs NO EGO!!!!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I'd like to see a vignette of Stokely and Jake Hager where they go shopping for hats. Stokely will try on several while Jake just continues to try on the purple hat as though he's trying it on for the first time.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608269337416323072


That's Shotzi Blackhearts twin. They look exactly alike except different hair color.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> MJF aint you married. What is you doing


He's engaged, so I'll allow it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608269337416323072


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is a big performance by Ethan Page.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

top rope powerslam seems like a basic move but I don't know if I've seen it before or at least not often


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Great match so far.

remember when we thought Bryan was fragile? 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ethan Page kind of looks like Wardlow 😂


----------



## Stew Griffin The 3rd (1 mo ago)

I figured that was MJF's wife or fiance with him. Is it a long lost Bella with piercing's instead?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ethan Page showing tonight why he's the best Page in AEW lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Excalibur didn't notice that was the Regal Stretch


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


MJF isn't actually watching this match, he is listening to Tony's booking.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I found a move that Bryan can't execute perfectly.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Joe vs Wardlow? Hell Yeah


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

There's Billie Kay! 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> MJF isn't actually watching this match, he is listening to Tony's booking.


He's in the booth getting fondled lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Shotzi Blackheart with MJF?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Samoa Harding with the assault


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Ethan Page showing tonight why he's the best Page in AEW lol


----------



## Stew Griffin The 3rd (1 mo ago)

Renee seems above wrestling and should be the host on the national news.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson getting that WWE booking. He gets to win matches because he has a title match incoming.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I see being jumped from the "front" happens in AEW too


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> He's in the booth getting fondled lol


MJF was in the booth with Billie Kay 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damnit Joe lol


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Thought that match was way too long. Also, I hate how Bryan’s matches go. Hit him clean with your finisher — but don’t pin him. Hit him with the crappy elbows or crappy stomps and then have him pass out. Crowd was hot for the knee being the finish. Just end it. Wtf


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Wow, a backstage interview that was interrupted. I can't tell you how surprised I am at seeing this interruption during the backstage interview.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

DRose1994 said:


> Thought that match was way too long. Also, I hate how Bryan’s matches go. Hit him clean with your finisher — but don’t pin him. Hit him with the crappy elbows or crappy stomps and then have him pass out. Crowd was hot for the knee being the finish. Just end it. Wtf


As noted in this thread, he used Regal’s submission. But the AEW announcers didn’t note it, so nobody picked up on it. The live audience probably didn’t know that move belonged to Regal (I didn’t even know tbh, despite my many years of wrestling fandom)


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


He didnt even hit him 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Wow, a backstage interview that was interrupted. I can't tell you how surprised I am at seeing this interruption during the backstage interview.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hangman Page sucks


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mox vs Hangman Jan 11?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Now we go to the Cringey Cowboy, the worst Page lol

Him and the geek Order lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Page with the man-bun and the geek Order are much of what is wrong with him.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Cum Stained Warrior is holding Jon Moxley back in stupid tag matches


----------



## Stew Griffin The 3rd (1 mo ago)

WILD THING!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

There are 168 hours in a week and apparently the only time the doctors can analysis Hangman is between 8 pm- 10 pm on Wednesday nights.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Cesaro should go back to teaming with Tyson Kidd go bring back Team Cum 😂


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Wheeler Yuta couldn’t even get get some TV time by coming out as a manager for them


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Moxley unfortunately has some of the worst selling.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

"I did this to you" 

Well no fuckin shit lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redban said:


> Wheeler Yuta couldn’t even get get some TV time by coming out as a manager for them


Good. I think once DC was banned Khan decided to show DC his true colors LOL


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley and Cesaro vs Primo and Epico 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Dork order still circle jerking Page lmao


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Disappointed Top Flight didn't come out with fur coats and hookers after their big pay day.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww! Cesaro has a boner 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Who is the face team?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Is Mox already bleeding?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

If anyone is wondering, that was Shotzi's sister with MJF


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Ewe Cesaro has a boner 😂


He's thinking of the after party?


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Hangman is such an insufferable dweeb.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

So Claudio is basically the new Eddie Kingston for Mox


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why does Cesaro always gotta rip people's clothes off? 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Lesson 1


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This commentary sounds sexual 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Disappointed Top Flight didn't come out with fur coats and hookers after their big pay day.


MJF got the only hot one in Colorado


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Whoanma said:


> Is Mox already bleeding?


maybe on the inside?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Here's some Daddi Doom pictures.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Nothing Finer said:


> Hangman is such an insufferable dweeb.


And too make it worse they surround him with even bigger dweebs to hold him back and rub his shoulders. lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Odds of Mox







WAY > him puttig over Top Flight clean.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

BCC would be great as Zoomer-hating outright heels beating up all the young pretty boys.


----------



## Stew Griffin The 3rd (1 mo ago)

I wouldn't have Mox in my Mount Rushmore but think he would be in my top 10 of favorite wrestlers if I made a list.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Here's some Daddi Doom pictures.
> 
> View attachment 145835
> 
> ...


if she can wrestle even a little bit, they should bring her in!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Geeee said:


> if she can wrestle even a little bit, they should bring her in!


She's an indy wrestler. I don't know if she's good though.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Odds of Mox
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top Flight is just Primo and Epico, they are just jobbers and shouldnt be put over at all 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Exacerbate? That sounded sexual 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

MadamNikah said:


> I wouldn't have Mox in my Mount Rushmore but think he would be in my top 10 of favorite wrestlers if I made a list.


He wouldn't be on my Rushmore, but he would make this


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloody_Mountain_(California)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Put over sounds kind of sexual. 🥵


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Frothing for this match" that sounded sexual 😂


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> Disappointed Top Flight didn't come out with fur coats and hookers after their big pay day.


I was actually just about to comment that I was dissapointed that they didn't have a vigentte of them doing something like going to Vegas or using other talent they could have hired Private Party to throw a big party in a club. Something that would sell the stakes of the match. But your idea also works and it could have lead into the match where Mox and Claudio take their anger out on Top Flight for showboating.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Better than the swing, at least.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

"the legal men" sounds kinda sexual


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Put over sounds kind of sexual. 🥵


Im putting over Bayley 🥵


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

that swing spot was awesome


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fuck BCC, Top Flight needs to win.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is the ref all covered in oil? 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

All this "sexual" stuff and Saraya on the roster.


----------



## Stew Griffin The 3rd (1 mo ago)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> He wouldn't be on my Rushmore, but he would make this
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloody_Mountain_(California)


Always was weird to me how it seemed like Ambrose was the leader ofTthe Shield at the start then all the attention shifted to Roman and Seth. I can see how he's probably still PO'd about that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Im putting over Bayley 🥵
> 
> View attachment 145837


what if Bayley put you over first?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whoanma said:


> Is Mox already bleeding?


He's not. MIRACLE


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Bobby Lashley is special guest ref 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why would you have this jobber kick out of that move? Lame. Should have saved that for a better talent. I like how the entire team of Moxley and Cesaro are no selling. lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> what if Bayley put you over first?
> View attachment 145838


Bayley putting me over 🥵🥵


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

that Paradigm Shift looked better than any of his Death Riders


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

MadamNikah said:


> Always was weird to me how it seemed like Ambrose was the leader ofTthe Shield at the start then all the attention shifted to Roman and Seth. I can see how he's probably still PO'd about that.


As was having him turn on the Shield, the night Roman announced his leukemia, then his booking after was ridiculous.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Moxley not selling worth a shit lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Victory via uppercut


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Loved that uppercut ending


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Top Flight is literally just Primo and Epico 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

BCC go 2-0 on the night but man, that was a great showcase for Top Flight.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

That was a bit heelish.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wicked uppercut to finish that match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jim Ross probably asleep.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy fuck this entire stable looks like shit.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Kip Sabian looks like the My Chemical Romance guy 😂


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bayley putting me over 🥵🥵
> 
> View attachment 145839


Give it up, Bayleys not going to fuck you.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

This collection of goofs make it to TV..


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Holy fuck this entire stable looks like shit.


The Count looks ridiculous 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DRose1994 said:


> This collection of goofs make it to TV..


They're cringey as fuck. Need to all be kept on youtube. Not good enough for Rampage.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Rise HOOKamaniacs.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hook in ring on Dynamite 2 weeks in a row, I like it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

After the AEW version of New Day geeks they transition to Hook. least something more serious.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I think Hook is probably cooler than me.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Hook in ring on Dynamite 2 weeks in a row, I like it.


Tony didn't want me to make another where is Hook thread.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hook kind of looks like EC3 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good. Squash match time. Let's Go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I could have done without the OC/Kip segment.

HOOK!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

What was the point of havin Mox and Claudio get there win back over top flight?? Just to make top flight look like geeks again? lmao


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hook has snug, believable offense. Unlike the vast majority of the roster.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I’m sorry, I see too much of Stokely Hathaway. Also, Lee Moriarty is just cringey as fuck. Never understood the appeal (to whoever he appeals to ).


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww! Jungle Boy has a boner on his titantron 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jungle Boy running right through the pyro. Could've gotten burnt


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great, Khan wants JB to steal the spotlight from Hook. JB sucks.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Big Bill 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Just another victim


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Hook vs Big Bill is something I could get behind.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> What was the point of havin Mox and Claudio get there win back over top flight?? Just to make top flight look like geeks again? lmao


moral victory for Top Flight. They lost, but they came close

and the way Moxley and Claudio came out together, in matching attires - I think BCC is going to be in the trios tag division soon (Mox, Claudio, and Wheeler)


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Slight size difference


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jungle Boy is such a fucking uncharismatic geek. Him with Hook makes zero booking sense.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jungle Boy looks like Micheal Bolton 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hacksaw Jack Perry!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hook is awful. He'd get his ass handed to him in a real fight, yet I'm supposed to believe he beats teh shit out of a 7 foot tall guy?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hacksaw Duggan tribute segment.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jungle Boy charged with attempted murder.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Excalibur called him "Crisp Jericho" 😂


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

That crowd is amazing.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ricky Starks is a jobber 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That HOOK/Big Bill stare down was dope


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


>


Send Hobbs to AJ Lee 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

The XL 2 said:


> Slight size difference


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Action Andretti blows.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Starks vs Jericho should be interesting.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I've seen too many geeks this episode.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Aw I kinda miss Daly's Place.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Totally ready for Wayward Son.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Elite 😍😍😍


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Send Hobbs to AJ Lee 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Starks vs Jericho should be interesting.


Too bad that jobber Action beat Jericho so if Starks win it's like meaningless smh


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Toonami looks terrible! I havent watched that in a long time and looks like I havent been missing anything.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh boy, match 6. One was plenty. Same crap every match. 

Where is Hobbs, Miro?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

No Jericho we know you always win...Please go on tour


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I'm old enough to remember 3 weeks ago when House of Black beat up Brandon Cutler and told him it wasn't nothing personal just a message to who he associates with. The Young Bucks were so pissed they never mentioned it again, along with anyone else in the company.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mogul Affiliates in the Diablo font


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

New Year's Smash 🥵


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Khan must be ribbing with this Wheeler Yuta stuff


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Swerve better beat Yooter


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Who tf itt summoned Wheeler here by mentioning this useless idiot


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I didn’t know Yuta and Keith Lee were kayfabe friends


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yuta is awful. He speaks like a Barnes & Noble employee.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I’m definitely down for Swerve vs Yuta


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

It's honestly not even funny that Wheeler Yuta is allowed on national TV.

There is genuinely no way to describe quite how appalling he actually is.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

No Wayward Son. The fans sound pissed too.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh, well…


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I still count those face tattoo's as a better life decision than Cody's one


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Swerve way cooler than Wheeler Utah.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redban said:


> I didn’t know Yuta and Keith Lee were kayfabe friends


They aren't, its just not AEW without some inconsistency.


----------



## Stew Griffin The 3rd (1 mo ago)

Hook is a tough MOFO


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

While I guess they aren't going to destroy the stage half way through the show.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny better not injure himself before Wrestle Kingdom. 😥


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> New Year's Smash 🥵
> View attachment 145840


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"They been banged up" that sounds kind of sexual 😂


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Fenix went through that table and food fell on the floor —- it might be a weird criticism, but I feel they shouldn’t waste food on a wrestling spot


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> No Wayward Son. The fans sound pissed too.


That's their way of signaling to the fans who the heels are in this


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Now Wheeler, omg this dynamite has been booty cheeks


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

this is crazy! I was numb to this series for matches 2-5 but this is awesome


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Fenix every week


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Manufactured flippy shit lol


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

That V trigger was tremendous


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

PAC has Cody's undashing gimmick 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is crazy! The action on this show has been great so far.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Trophies said:


> Manufactured flippy shit lol


I feel they do too much and too fast , like a machine gun of flips and dives. They should let these spots breathe a little bit.

One guy jumps off a ladder, then you blink your eye and another guy is going through a table, then you blink your eye and someone is getting suplexed on concrete from a balcony


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was one of the best V triggers of all time


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> That V trigger was tremendous


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Omega's V-Trigger is so fucking good.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608283687682023424


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Death Triangle winning 4-2 would be refreshing.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Looks like Matt will delete Rick Ross.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prosper said:


> That was one of the best V triggers of all time


that was a 2nd candidate in one match


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Kenny Omega has hair like Seth Rollins 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

KENNY! KENNY!! KENNY!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Scared to imagine what kind of crazy triple ladder spots they'll do in match seven.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Couldn't have someone save Pac instead of that dumbass kickout?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This match has been incredible, probably the best in the series


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> PAC has Cody's undashing gimmick 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love this style. Very exciting..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This match makes me feel like I'm speeding.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

What a save!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sabu threw chairs better.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

The women's tag match will be next. Poor ladies for following this lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Kenny should've of not of shaved lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I can't believe we got that match for free. That was nuts


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

KENNY BY GOD OMEGA


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

OWA!!!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Useless botched finish.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HOLY SHIT on that OWA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That. Was. Awesome.

This is turning into one of the best match quality shows in an age.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Omega might have pulled a Johnny Stamboli


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

7th match? Wow so shocking.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

A WILD SLAPNUTS APPEARED!! 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny now got to go to Tokyo with a broken bottom and have an all timer with Ospreay.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Meanwhile in Chicago


----------



## WolvesofBabylon (Feb 6, 2018)

Suppose that was an ok wrestling/gymnastics routine

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

I haven't watched any of these matches since the first one because I fucking hate the Young Bucks, but that was fucking great.

Finish was a brilliant idea but the execution was a bit off. If you're going with the picture by picture stick with it, don't have the commentator say it's 3 when you've missed the first two.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Is that Miro in this music video (dressed like Savage)?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The GOD…of Professional Wrestling.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tay Jay about to drop 6 stars. I can feel it


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Kenny now got to go to Tokyo with a broken bottom and have an all timer with Ospreay.


Thankfully Ospreay is safe from Noseman poaching him.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Sonjay's rap last week was better


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Loving this Acclaimed rap, probably comes from how much I've laughed at Jarrett for years anyway.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Uh oh, they insulted Angle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I loved that Acclaimed segment.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Right on cue...women's segment.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

They're all carnies. Not sure why he thinks that's such a diss. Other than that, it was a good rap.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two hot pieces of eye candy Tay and Jay


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww! A women's match without a Role Model to carry it! 🤢


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

And now the show’s quality drops off a cliff for a quarter lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608286638219706368


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Thrown together randomly like a 2004 Smackdown team


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

PISS BREAK!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jericho should get the words to his song on his gear like Ruby has


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Just popped in to say I see Adam Page is still whining having the same segment o er and ever again.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ruby Ruby Ruby Ruby So-ho!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

It's Rhea Ripley with green hair 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

This show has be terrible


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Ruby Ruby Ruby Ruby So-ho!
> 
> View attachment 145851


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Tay breaking Ruby Soho's nose is the kindest thing anyone has ever done for her. Such an improvement.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Joe gonna’ retain? The guy will look bad if he loses after the way they’re selling Wardlow’s leg injury


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

lol at Ruby pulling her arm back so Willow couldn't make the tag, waiting for Tay to get over and pull her off the apron.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Rhea Ripley with green hair and fat Bianca Belair vs two Alexa Blisses 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Don't say anything negative or geeks like Redban and Covidfan will negative react your post


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Did Jamie Hayter give Willow her old gear?


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Kenny should've of not of shaved lol





BestInTheWorld312 said:


> This show has be terrible


This show couldn't of not of has be terrible.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Nothing Finer said:


> Tay breaking Ruby Soho's nose is the kindest thing anyone has ever done for her. Such an improvement.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> 7th match? Wow so shocking.


Yeah, totally didn't see that coming. Bet they come out to Cult of Personality for the 7th......


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Don't say anything negative or geeks like Redban and Covidfan will negative react your post


In case you haven't noticed, I react to like 25% of posts here (negative or positive). Just here to fuck around. Lighten up.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Don't say anything negative or geeks like Redban and Covidfan will negative react your post


I mean the show has had like 3 PPV quality matches, so it's understandable that your take is unpopular.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I still cant take Ruby Riott seriously! This is the same jobber that would get beat up by Bayley every week on RAW 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 145854


If anyone can smell what The Pebble is cooking, it's Ruby,


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ruby's hair looks like grass 😂


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

This swerve group looks very interesting, that’s got major legs I think we have swerve in a lot better fit than when he was with Lee.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This match is still going...why


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> If anyone can smell what The Pebble is cooking, it's Ruby,


Now she’ll never be able to portray the woke Cyrano. Oh, wait. Peter Dinklage‘d already done that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

But the women's division is improving lol


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Ruby sucks so fucking much. It bugs me that she ever worked for wwe because I know if she hadn't, Tony would never have hired her and then I wouldn't have to waste my time watching whatever it she called wrestling.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Why is this match still going? These are literally the jobbers of the women division in AEW


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Rampage looking like a good show this week.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Absolute jobber Ricky Starks 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like a lot of these people might not actually be here tonight. Lots of prerecorded (probably) backstage interviews


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Samoa Joe vs Mason Ryan 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Now she’ll never be able to portray the woke Cyrano. Oh, wait. Peter Dinklage‘d already done that.


When you're his height, you notice things.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Samoa Joe vs Mason Ryan 😂


Bootlegtista?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Joke! Joke! Joke! Joke!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Samoa Joe looks like Bray Wyatt! He's such a fat piece of shit 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> Bootlegtista?
> View attachment 145857


Now that's the face of a chamoion! Bring Batista back!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Batista could just step on Wardlow 😂


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Wardlow not even limping. What a fail. Sting vs. Rick Rude at CotC in 1991 this is not.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Bootlegtista?
> View attachment 145857


Wait till the Pebble hears of this









Dave Bautista Is the Greatest Wrestler-Turned-Actor Ever, Rian Johnson Says


Rian Johnson agrees with the notion that Dave Bautista is the best of the pro wrestlers who later became actors.




movieweb.com





I thought the Bunny stole the show over Hogan and Taker personally


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

does it seem like Wardlow is slimmer than usual?


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Wardlow match ain't the same without Cat here thirsting all over him.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Geeee said:


> does it seem like Wardlow is slimmer than usual?


It’s just Joe is fatter than you thought


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Wardlow is so much smaller than how they try to make him look 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Vince McMahon would laugh at Wardlow being so small looking after being described as such a big deal 😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Joe seems to refuse to play a proper heel.

Useless fat cunt.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

redban said:


> It’s just Joe is fatter than you thought


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I wo


Geeee said:


> does it seem like Wardlow is slimmer than usual?


Yes and seems to lost some muscle too wtfff


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Pretty obvious that Wardlow is winning at this point lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Wardlow looks absolutely no difference to usual at all.

People are dumb.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wardlow getting the Super Cena booking here.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Wardlow getting the Super Cena booking here.


Thats gonna ruin him because Super Cena booking is cringe.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

CovidFan said:


> Wardlow not even limping. What a fail. Sting vs. Rick Rude at CotC in 1991 this is not.


I remember that match. God that was a great match and angle. They actually took Sting the hospital and he stole the ambulance and came back to the arena, and you are right. Sting could barely walk but fought that match one leg hoping around.. God that era of NWA/WCW was just tremendous.


----------



## Stew Griffin The 3rd (1 mo ago)

This is quite the SlobberKnocker


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Solid match


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

<-low kick from Joe


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Joe’s a Kinnikuman fan. That I can respect.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

If Tony K, ever pulls a Russo, and books himself as a tag team partner for Wardlow, they can call themselves WarBlow


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ref just teabagged Joe


----------



## Stew Griffin The 3rd (1 mo ago)

Wow what Wardlow passes out


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Just finish Joe with a different finisher lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Got a feeling Joe gonna win


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Hahahahahahahahahahahaha.

Fuck off Tony Khan you dumb fuck cunt.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wow, I'm shocked by that result. SRS said they had confetti ready before the show.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Show ends with fatso music playing 😂


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tony Khan royally fucked Wardlow. Christ.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Least Wardlow didn't tap. But still...having younger Wardlow lose to Joe was a bit of a shocker.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit swerve


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

This 2022 confirmed TNA>aew


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Tony Khan does not have a fucking clue what he's doing.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Why is the RoH TV Championship gold and the RoH Championship silver?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

In fairness, Tony has to cater to his fast food sponsors, after the Domino's incident.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wardlow is thinking..hmmm i wonder if Rumble has an open spot lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Joe holding 2 belts, went over the most protected guy on the roster, only one loss in AEW … they’re really high on Joe, aren’t they?


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

If they were going to have Wardlow lose then I wish they would have given it to Hobbs.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

God Joe's so good


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm glad they cut off the momentum of a potential big star to get some heat for this up and comer Samoa Joe.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

WWE and AEW have run the 

" I didn't tap, I passed out"

Into the ground. Austin worked because it wasn't the norm. When pretty much everyone refuses to tap, passing out means nothing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wardlow punked out like a geek by Joe


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Soooo much for the confetti spolier hahahahaha


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> WWE and AEW have run the
> 
> " I didn't tap, I passed out"
> 
> Into the ground. Austin worked because it wasn't the norm. When pretty much everyone refuses to tap, passing out means nothing.


It is an awful trope. Just let a top babyface tap ffs


----------



## Stew Griffin The 3rd (1 mo ago)

Wow Joe what a Meanie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shocked Wardlow lost but it is Total Kunt booking it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Joe wishes he could cut calories like he cuts hair


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

DARBY 😍


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The entire man bun? Lmao damn


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Wardlow gets jobbed out, gets saved by and plays second fiddle to Darby. Good God


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Is Wardlow some sort of woman? A haircut ain’t life and death for the guy


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Scissors gimmick belongs to The Acclaimed


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

CovidFan said:


> It is an awful trope. Just let a top babyface tap ffs


The first time AEW did it, I can't lie it was neat. 

Then they did it again.. and again. Then Vince and HHH wanted some of it too lol.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Darby vs Joe are going to have an insane gimmick match I'm sure.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Joe is kind of gangster.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Truly impressive the fall from grace Wardlow took since the MJF storyline 

Like did he bang one of the writers moms???


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like how Darby who's half the size of Wardlow had to come out at the end. 

Horrible fucking booking of Wardlow.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I did want Darby to beat Joe so that is what it looks like will happen.


----------



## Stew Griffin The 3rd (1 mo ago)

That was a really good show I'd give it a 10.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Scissors gimmick belongs to The Acclaimed


It also belonged to Sid, well kind of.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

At least Darby is a way from the fave painted senior citizen


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What's the fucking point of cutting off his hair if Joe is going after Darby now? More stupid booking


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Great show, I give it 9/10. A point off for that women's match but otherwise a bunch of phenomenal matches, hot crowd and the energy that AEW has rediscovered since Full Gear.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> The first time AEW did it, I can't lie it was neat.


What was it? idr any of this AEW stuff. All blurs together tbh


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

_*"He's going to embarrass him!"*_ -- pretty sure the existence of the manbun, not the cutting off of said manbun, is the embarrassing part of the equation.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I hate this fucking company.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Darby holding the TNT title, hinting that he’s coming for Joe … is it possible that Wardlow is getting time off (maybe he asked for it?). This episode seems like a way to write him off for a month or two


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Truly impressive the fall from grace Wardlow took since the MJF storyline
> 
> Like did he bang one of the writers moms???


He's going to the island to hang with Miro now i suppose. He should just go to WWE. He'll get booked better. Khan can't book him worth a shit.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That's how Bayley should of won the RAW women's title, she should of won it and cut Bianca's stupid hair off.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Dynamite for about 3 weeks now has been absolutely killer. So happy they’ve hit their stride again.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> What's the fucking point of cutting off his hair if Joe is going after Darby now? More stupid booking


Wardlow was probably sick of walking around with a stupid haircut intended to get heel heat.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

redban said:


> Darby holding the TNT title, hinting that he’s coming for Joe … is it possible that Wardlow is getting time off (maybe he asked for it?). This episode seems like a way to write him off for a month or two


Had to cut his hair for a movie role so here we are


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> That's how Bayley should of won the RAW women's title, she should of won it and cut Bianca's stupid hair off.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Really surprised they didn't have someone destroy the set. That's such an easy and memorable thing to do. Something you can put in video packages and all that.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Mediocre at best show. I've seen the nonstop no selling spotfest Bucks thing a million times over, it's boring and tiresome and this point. And the booking of Wardlow is just awful


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

redban said:


> Darby holding the TNT title, hinting that he’s coming for Joe … is it possible that Wardlow is getting time off (maybe he asked for it?). This episode seems like a way to write him off for a month or two


He's gonna take a couple months off to sell the manbun being cut off and give it time to regrow.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

In Japan when wrestlers have a 'restart' after a bad patch, they often shave their heads. Would be a cool thing for Wardlow training at dojos and coming back with a new finisher.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Really surprised they didn't have someone destroy the set. That's such an easy and memorable thing to do. Something you can put in video packages and all that.


problem is they're taping Rampage after this


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redban said:


> Darby holding the TNT title, hinting that he’s coming for Joe … is it possible that Wardlow is getting time off (maybe he asked for it?). This episode seems like a way to write him off for a month or two


It should be a permanent write off, based on how awful Wardlow looked in the end.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

CovidFan said:


> What was it? idr any of this AEW stuff. All blurs together tbh


Pac made Omega pass out in Brutalizer at All Out 1 (2019). It was surprising as hell, because most of us assumed Omega would beat Pac who was replacing an injured Moxley.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sad Panda said:


> Dynamite for about 3 weeks now has been absolutely killer. So happy they’ve hit their stride again.


Nothing hits more strides and improvements than AEW lol. Just a constant state of new strides [emoji23]


----------



## Stew Griffin The 3rd (1 mo ago)

Boldgerg said:


> I hate this fucking company.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> Mediocre at best show. I've seen the nonstop no selling spotfest Bucks thing a million times over, it's boring and tiresome and this point. And the booking of Wardlow is just awful


Literally and you have people giving it a 10 or 9 lmao


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Nothing hits more strides and improvements than AEW lol. Just a constant state of new strides [emoji23]


Ebbs and flows. The last 3 weeks have been a ton better than what they were putting out there after the scrum incident. 

At least in my opinion.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

They had something huge with Wardlow after the MJF feud, and that useless cocksucker Khan fumbled it because he's more interested in worthless little dweeb cunts like Wheeler Yuta.

I honestly think I'm done with this shite. Horse shit company with a horse shit owner.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This show gets a 4 at best, it was meh and not showing the DMD sucks.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Long term booking (TM).


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

You can't go from squashing Punk and MJF like they were nothing to losing to Samoa Joe.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sad Panda said:


> Ebbs and flows. The last 3 weeks have been a ton better than what they were putting out there after the scrum incident.
> 
> At least in my opinion.


I think they consistently put out a fun Dynamite more often than not. I just think the post Full Gear reinvigoration is funny.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

The XL 2 said:


> You can't go from squashing Punk and MJF like they were nothing to losing to Samoa Joe.


Even if Samoa Joe crippled him in the back before the match?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Literally and you have people giving it a 10 or 9 lmao


Some of these ratings are straight up comical.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> Long term booking (TM).


"Its successful because of long term booking BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCE🤪" 😂😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> They had something huge with Wardlow after the MJF feud, and that useless cocksucker Khan fumbled it because he's more interested in worthless little dweeb cunts like Wheeler Yuta.
> 
> I honestly think I'm done with this shite. Horse shit company with a horse shit owner.


Major fumble. One of their biggest newest stars basically treated like trash at the end with a beatdown and a hair cut only to have Joe move on to Darby next LMFAO


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Major fumble. One of their biggest newest stars basically treated like trash at the end with a beatdown and a hair cut only to have Joe move on to Darby next LMFAO


And how many fucking times do we need to see Darby go after the TNT title? Stupid


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Major fumble. One of their biggest newest stars basically treated like trash at the end with a beatdown and a hair cut only to have Joe move on to Darby next LMFAO


They've buried him.

That had a hugely marketable new star made after the MJF feud and they've completely undone it all.

He must have refused to suck Khan's tiny little cock backstage.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> And how many fucking times do we need to see Darby go after the TNT title? Stupid


When was the last time he went after it? Feels like it’s been a while.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Wardlow next week


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Pretty reasonable edition of Dynamite. Wasn't a fan of Bryan's match going so damn long and I didn't enjoy Elite/DT that much as I'm pretty worn out on that match and I thought the match wasn't great. Would give the show a 6-7.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Imagine if in 2005 Batista got squashed and embarrassed by Christian and Hurricane made the save for him. This is the AEW equivalent


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Wardlow next week


That's me to Triple H when he doesnt book my baby mama right. 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sad Panda said:


> Even if Samoa Joe crippled him in the back before the match?


Goes beyond that. He was visually insulted to look like a fucking geek after the match, with his hair randomly clipped...then, he was forgotten as an afterthought by Joe, to move on immediately to focus on Darby.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Goes beyond that. He was visually insulted to look like a fucking geek after the match ended with his hair randomly clipped and then he was forgotten by Joe immediately to focus on Darby.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


>


It's a Hook gif! 😂


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

The Good And Bad Of Dynamite...

*The Good*
Ethan Page vs. Bryan Danielson _(Superb)_

Top Flight vs. Jon Moxley & Claudio _(What a lot of fun. Top Flight have what it takes to be World Tag champs in the future. If they can stay healthy throughout 2023 they may get their shot.)_

The Elite vs. Death Triangle _(The Elite in a backstage brawl. Oh the irony. Haha! I have to admit this series has kept my attention. I thought I would be bored by now but here we are at match 6. Incredible match with a incredible finish.)_

The Acclaimed Music video _(Funny and fantastic_)

Willow & Ruby Soho vs Anna Jay & Tay Melo_ (All four women worked their asses off. The ending was sloppy but it was an okay.match. I was expecting worse.)_

Ricky Starks promo

Samoa Joe vs. Wardlow (_Great stuff. Love the psychology of Wardlow selling the knee. Also great heel work from Joe.)_


*The Bad*
Hook in another meaningless squash.

The emerging Jungle Boy/Hook vs. Lee More Big Bill feud. (_I have zero interest in seeing this.)

_
Overall I thought it was an excellent show_._


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Goes beyond that. He was visually insulted to look like a fucking geek after the match ended with his hair randomly clipped and then he was forgotten by Joe immediately to focus on Darby.


Not sure if he was made to look like a geek as you put it. He was crippled backstage, still went out and had Joe set up for defeat but because the heel took his legs away he couldn’t. Wardlow passed out (he never tapped, kind of bad ass) and upon coming to was still ready to fight… only he was knocked out with the title belt.

Who knows where they go with the hair situation, but it obviously puts more heat on Joe, and allows the fans to miss Wardlow again upon him returning and regaining the championship. Should be good .


----------



## Stew Griffin The 3rd (1 mo ago)

Joe holding both TV titles doesn't serve much purpose so might has well have let Wardlow win back the TNT one. ROH isn't even on TV so don't see the point of that title anyways. I dunno I don't book this stuff. Fun show anyways.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

New Year's Smash 🥵


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

3venflow said:


> In Japan when wrestlers have a 'restart' after a bad patch, they often shave their heads. Would be a cool thing for Wardlow training at dojos and coming back with a new finisher.


He absolutely need a new finisher. Using the overused powerbomb is super boring. I don't mind it as a signature, but not as his finish.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Wardlow came out already hobbled and had that match with Joe still, and passed out to lose. I mean I don't think this hurts him immensely in any sort of way, and I still assume this feud ends with Warlow winning both belts. 

Thought the show as a whole was a lot of really fun wrestling top to bottom, they've seemingly been on a solid kick the last 6+ weeks or so. Not sure how Elite/Death Triangle top this match in terms of wild and wacky shit but I guess we'll see. 

Also, these shows feel a lot more streamlined since most of the ROH guys aren't on Dynamite now.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Darby beating Joe for TNT Title in Seattle more than likely. I'd rather have had Bryan vs Allin title eliminator for MJF there though.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Cutting Wardlow's hair is dumb enough alone, nevermind the rest. What are they going to do, give him a generic shaved head and take away any sort of uniqueness to his look?

Beyond idiotic, all of it, but I expect no less from Tony Khan any more. Fucking brain dead dick head.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Pros 
Bryan gave Ethan Page his best match since his debut even though it was cold 

Top flight had their best match since debuting even though it was cold

Darby doing something substantial by the looks.

Cons
The Elite stuff. Way too many spots and action all over the place for me to keep up with. Finish was cool though.

Main event did nothing for me. Joe's so past his prime it's not funny


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Gonna read the thread now

but that was a smashing Dynamite

that rap from Max was as Taz said, snug - snug AF actually - i rewatched it straight away xD


----------



## ProWresBlog (Apr 6, 2021)

I didn't like the episode. We had a rare double burial with Hook/Big BIll - Hook looked like a 10 year old going face to face with Bill, then BIll looked bad running from Jungle Boy. Wardlow got buried 3 different times - losing to Joe, getting his haircut then needing Darby to make the save. And MJF after announcing he was engaged just got caught cheating on his wife on live tv.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> New Year's Smash 🥵
> 
> View attachment 144875





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Daniel Bryan vs Austin Theory 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Ethan Page kind of looks like Wardlow 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> There's Billie Kay! 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> MJF was in the booth with Billie Kay 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> The Cum Stained Warrior is holding Jon Moxley back in stupid tag matches





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Cesaro should go back to teaming with Tyson Kidd go bring back Team Cum 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jon Moxley and Cesaro vs Primo and Epico 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Eww! Cesaro has a boner 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> This commentary sounds sexual 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Top Flight is just Primo and Epico, they are just jobbers and shouldnt be put over at all 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Exacerbate? That sounded sexual 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> "Frothing for this match" that sounded sexual 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Im putting over Bayley 🥵
> 
> View attachment 145837





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why is the ref all covered in oil? 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bobby Lashley is special guest ref 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bayley putting me over 🥵🥵
> 
> View attachment 145839





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Top Flight is literally just Primo and Epico 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Hook kind of looks like EC3 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Eww! Jungle Boy has a boner on his titantron 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jungle Boy looks like Micheal Bolton 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> New Year's Smash 🥵
> View attachment 145840





TeamFlareZakk said:


> "They been banged up" that sounds kind of sexual 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> It's Rhea Ripley with green hair 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Rhea Ripley with green hair and fat Bianca Belair vs two Alexa Blisses 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Samoa Joe vs Mason Ryan 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Samoa Joe looks like Bray Wyatt! He's such a fat piece of shit 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Batista could just step on Wardlow 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Show ends with fatso music playing 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> New Year's Smash 🥵
> View attachment 145867


my rectum has exploded again and there’s blood on the walls

that sounds sexual 🥵


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

ProWresBlog said:


> I didn't like the episode. We had a rare double burial with Hook/Big BIll - Hook looked like a 10 year old going face to face with Bill, then BIll looked bad running from Jungle Boy. Wardlow got buried 3 different times - losing to Joe, getting his haircut then needing Darby to make the save. And MJF after announcing he was engaged just got caught cheating on his wife on live tv.


He didn't cheat on her jesus christ have you not seen any movie or TV show ever?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Chan Hung said:


> Goes beyond that. He was visually insulted to look like a fucking geek after the match, with his hair randomly clipped...then, he was forgotten as an afterthought by Joe, to move on immediately to focus on Darby.


Or Wardlow will cost Joe the TNT title as revenge for the haircut and they move this personal feud up another notch to go for a bloody conclusion, while Darby carries on the TNT title.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

So Ethan Page gets a push and now is back at jobbing? Daniel Bryan could have def someone from Dark. 
There are two Dante's? Skip.
Hook got a squash match. I'm fine with that. 
I'm not going to watch another 6 man tag. 
Pretty bad womans tag match. Well atleast Anna Jay was on the screen. 
Decent main event.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

decent enough episode this week, the womens match absolutely stunk the place up though


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> Cutting Wardlow's hair is dumb enough alone, nevermind the rest. What are they going to do, give him a generic shaved head and take away any sort of uniqueness to his look?
> 
> Beyond idiotic, all of it, but I expect no less from Tony Khan any more. Fucking brain dead dick head.


Chill bro, maybe Wardlow wanted to chop it off anyway 😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

toon126 said:


> Chill bro, maybe Wardlow wanted to chop it off anyway 😂


almost zero chance that Wardlow did not want it chopped


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

ProWresBlog said:


> I didn't like the episode. We had a rare double burial with Hook/Big BIll - Hook looked like a 10 year old going face to face with Bill, then BIll looked bad running from Jungle Boy. Wardlow got buried 3 different times - losing to Joe, getting his haircut then needing Darby to make the save. And MJF after announcing he was engaged just got caught cheating on his wife on live tv.


I don’t think you know what “burial” or “buried” is in the context of wrestling .


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

toon126 said:


> Chill bro, maybe Wardlow wanted to chop it off anyway 😂


Maybe he took a poll of the women tied up in his bed. @Eastwood, how did you vote on this?


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Enjoyed the show a lot and felt it ran smooth. 
Bryan vs Ethan Page had a good pace and I expected Bryan to win. 
Top Flight and BCC was decent. Claudio is really fun to watch. 
Trios falls count anywhere was the match of the night. Can't wait for the ladder match. 
Hook and Jungle Boy match/segment was ok. 
Only enjoyed the women's match because of Willow and that Ruby took the pin.
I thought the main event was great and hope the feud between Joe and Wardlow continues. I did not expect Joe to attack him in the beginning of the show or to cut his hair off at the end. Interesting to see where it goes from here.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm really annoyed to read that we've gone from a Wardlow and Joe feud to a Darby and Joe feud. Wtf how does that even happen? Joe beat the shit out of him few weeks ago. You just know Darby is gonna win the belt again. Fuck. 

I'm loving the way Joe is coming across but you know he's doing the job for little Darby.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I didn’t like last nights show at all really. Again, thought the opener with Page and Danielson was too long, with a needless finish (yes, okay it was the regal stretch but it’s just deflating to end matches like that). Went awhile for a match where you obviously knew who would win. Same with the BCC vs Top Flight match. Wasn’t bad, but was long.

I’ve enjoyed threads through the show lately. For example, Joe attacking Wardlow in the first hour which tied into the main event. A couple weeks ago it was MJF with a promo and in the trainers room leading up to the Starks match.

For how much this show needs MJF, his appearance was too scarce for my liking. Him watching the Danielson match was fine, but I think he needs a segment — doesn’t have to be long — to say and/or do something that more actively progresses the story. Imo, they can’t afford not to.

Didn’t watch the trios match, the girls match or the main event. Just didn’t have the energy to. The trios stuff isn’t interesting or entertaining for me. The girls aren’t good enough. And they’ve diminished Wardlow and Joe to the point that I hardly even care about them or what they’re doing.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Yeah, AEW is definitely getting in a groove again.

Good things happen when you focus on your stars and you don't put random Ring of Honor matches on TV or put Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia in the main event. Isn't that amazing?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Another really good episode of Dynamite. Every episode since Full Gear has been good or really good. This episode was also the best match quality show since Full Gear.

The Good:
Ethan Page vs Bryan Danielson - This was Page's best match in AEW and the crowd was hot. I would have liked more interaction between Bryan and MJF.

BCC vs Top Flight - Another really good match with another hot crowd. I hope that BCC is going heel as a response to losing William Regal. Also, I like this serious version of Claudio. He is just business and that fits him well. 

The Elite vs Death Triangle: This was the best match of the series. Very chaotic, but the cameras caught the most necessary parts. I especially loved the ending. We all knew this series was going 7 matches, but for second Pac sold me a ticket on DT winning.

Max Castor's rap: Anytime someone can call Jarrett out for being a carny, I am happy. The Kurt Angle's wife line was the top highlight.

Wardlow vs Samoa Joe: I am sure some people will disagree with this, but the main event ended the right way and the post match stuff was good for Wardlow. The biggest issue with Wardlow's booking is that he just kept having matches and screaming "Wardlow's world" during every promo. He never faced any adversity or had to be part of a real story. Taking a protected loss to Joe doesn't hurt him at all and the hair cut gives him more reason to want to beat Joe's ass. Now he has a story to cling to and his journey to getting the TNT Title back and power bombing Joe into the earth will get a huge reaction. As with anything, follow up is key, but for the show last night, it was done right. The only part I didn't care for was Darby coming out. He already got nuked by Joe and doesn't need to be in the Wardlow/Joe story.

The Bad:
Women's Tag: God bless Willow for doing her best to make this match work, but she couldn't overcome 3 below average workers. This is also another women's tag match that only works if there are tag titles. If those titles were a thing and you put this match on Rampage then I would have less complaints.

Jungle Hook and The Firm: I am all for Hook suplexing big guys, but Morrissey shouldn't be one of them. He should be the one to come out of this feud without being pinned or taking any major moves. Hell, put him in a tag team with Archer and Jake as their manager.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Prized Fighter said:


> Jungle Hook and The Firm: I am all for Hook suplexing big guys, but Morrissey shouldn't be one of them. He should be the one to come out of this feud without being pinned or taking any major moves. Hell, put him in a tag team with Archer and Jake as their manager.


Morissey is as meh as it gets. Outside of his size he has nothing. Nothing's changed since his time in WWE when he was let go. I'm all for using him to get Hook further over. He's the real star for the company in that segment.


----------



## ChupaVegasX (5 mo ago)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> This show has be terrible


Hater


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

THANOS said:


> He absolutely need a new finisher. Using the overused powerbomb is super boring. I don't mind it as a signature, but not as his finish.


The power bomb symphony cost Wardlow the TNT title twice, so it would make sense in storyline


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cagematch ratings for the shows leading into Full Gear

10/12: 7.85
10/18: 8.16
10/26: 7.7
11/2: 5.68
11/9: 6.83
11/16: 7.05

*Avg: 7.22*

Cagematch ratings for the shows since Full Gear

11/23: 8.31
11/30: 7.74
12/7: 8.38
12/14: 8.39
12/21: 7.6
12/28: 8.38 

*Avg: 8.13*

A marked improvement in shows since Full Gear. More energy, new storylines, more good matches, better formatted shows, and a buzz among the live fans who were surprisingly flat quite often between All Out and Full Gear.

Attendances are also trending up for the most part. Last night's had a better walk-up than the AEW norm. Per WrestleTix:

*AEW PRESENTS DYNAMITE & RAMPAGE
WED DEC 28, 2022 – 5:00 PM
1STBANK Center, Broomfield CO*

Tickets Distributed => 4,229

Last visit here:
3/4/2020 => Dynamite => 3,342


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

I think the trios thing is just warming up.

Expand Elite vs. Triangle to a best of 51.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

3venflow said:


> A marked improvement in shows since Full Gear. More energy, new storylines, more good matches, better formatted shows, and a buzz among the live fans who were surprisingly flat quite often between All Out and Full Gear.


And most importantly of all, they're focusing on the right people and not saturating the show with Ring of Honor. They have the right champions now and pushing the right people in the other stories. Starks, Hook, Wardlow, Darby, are obviously a big step up from Garcia, Yuta, Orange Cassidy, and so on. Hopefully Miro and Hobbs will be back on TV soon.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

One of the GOAT V-Triggers.

BTW, Kenny was wearing a Kota Ibushi shirt during the match... foreshadowing perhaps.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608282931763576834


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Wardlow’s precious man bun, you bastards!!!


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

ElTerrible said:


> Or Wardlow will cost Joe the TNT title as revenge for the haircut and they move this personal feud up another notch to go for a bloody conclusion, while Darby carries on the TNT title.


Wardlow should return the favor next week and hit Joe with a pipe to his knee backstage. Then have Darby beat Joe in Seattle. 

Sets up for a blowoff between Joe and Wardlow where Wardlow goes over. 

Allows Darby a short reign and he can drop it to Hobbs or someone like All Ego.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608287881285758976
Did this happen on the show cuz karen is raging on twitter over this 
Stealing money like Kurt Angle's wife


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hephaesteus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608287881285758976
> Did this happen on the show cuz karen is raging on twitter over this
> Stealing money like Kurt Angle's wife


I wouldn't mind seeing Karen on TV. She's aging as well as Jeff. Maybe even better.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Falls Count Anywhere match was super fun and I enjoyed the ending w/ Kenny winning the match for The Elite.

Jericho's promo was great.

Bryan killing Ego was sweet.

Darby better win that TNT Title next week.


----------

